# Made a GREAT smoked salsa!



## indy blueprints (Jun 22, 2017)

Last week I cold smoked a bunch of vegetables.  I used the onions, tomatoes, garlic, and peppers to make some salsa.  The whole family was shocked at how good it was!

Here's what I used:

*SMOKED Ingredients:*

10 Roma tomatoes

2   Jalapeno peppers

1   clove garlic

1/2 a sweet onion

*Non smoked ingredients:*

About 1/2 cup fresh cilantro

Very simple, yet 

good!













20170615_153508.jpg



__ indy blueprints
__ Jun 22, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting, so it was a smoked Pico de gallo?

No heat after smoking, no hot smoking, grilling or roasting after the cold smoke?
No salt or other spices?
No citrus juice (lemon/lime) or vinegar?

I would love to see it, or better yet, try it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2017)

It sure sounds good!

Al


----------



## indy blueprints (Jun 29, 2017)

I made another batch this week.  I added the juice of 1 lime, and some salt & pepper to taste.  

And no, everything was raw after the cold smoke.  Very Fresh!


----------

